# Torrefacto Beans



## Jamtart (Jan 5, 2009)

I really enjoy the different taste of the coffee that they serve in Spanish Cafés, and only recently discovered that the difference was down to the "torrefacto" method of roasting. This is where they mist the beans with a sugar solution before roasting and then mix with normally roasted beans to give a less bitter blend.

I've found it impossible to source any Spanish Coffee over here and have ended up ordering a couple of Kilo bags of beans from a website in Spain which was none too cheap with the £/euro rate just now.

Does anyone know of any roasters here in the UK who try anything like this?


----------

